# LED strip



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

Just out curiosity, has anyone heard or seen anyone use these types of LED lighting on their tank. Their LED strips of 5050 SMD LED's and come on 5m reels with 300 LED's. Their colour temp range from 3000k - 9000k with 780-900 lumens/meter. They go for $30-$40 on ebay. Are they do able on reef tanks or FOWLR.


----------

